# First shed "rack"



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

First time I ever saw something like this. He shed on the 13th and still alive last night.


----------



## Bowtechforlife (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow! Don't know what to say about that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow. That's wild.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yikes


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

What the Heck!!! Thats insane!! Talk about BRAIN FREEZE!!!!

Thats so cool you have the trail cam and the shed...s...rack...! Or i dont know if id believe it!!


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

Gave me goose bumps just looking at that second pic


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

I wonder if he makes it through if he will be able to grow antlers


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Close up of base. You can see the pedicels on the edges.


----------



## Jack Nasty (Aug 28, 2007)

That is the craziest ***** I've ever seen!


----------



## S.Dobbs (Jun 27, 2008)

That's unbelievable !


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

that is just crazy


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

Deer never stop amazing me.


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

By the way, I don't think he "shed" those.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Darkvador said:


> By the way, I don't think he "shed" those.


What happened then? He's on his feet alot, I get pics of him all over the property. The bone directly adjacent to the horns has classic de-mineralization it smells nasty but I have noticed that with some normal sheds I've picked up too.


----------



## skippyturtle (Sep 21, 2012)

I have seen a shed rack like that one other time in my life. It is from ohio and would probably score 150-160. It was awesome. Congrats on the find.


----------



## drewh (Apr 9, 2013)

Brain abscess


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

180 p&y said:


> What happened then? He's on his feet alot, I get pics of him all over the property. The bone directly adjacent to the horns has classic de-mineralization it smells nasty but I have noticed that with some normal sheds I've picked up too.


It just seemed odd to me that the top of his head fell off. I was wondering if he wasn't messing with another buck but that would be unusual this time of year. It's very strange. Maybe he got a skull fracture earlier in the season? I am dumbfounded.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Holy cow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

drewh said:


> Brain abscess


 ^
I think this is the answer.

There was a similar thread here recently involving a single-antler shed (Iowa?) with a big chunk of skull attached, and the deer seen alive later.
I've since read of brain abscesses in whitetails causing that phenomenon.

But the OP's is extreme; I've never seen anything quite like that!


----------



## brancher147 (Sep 1, 2015)

He probably cracked that fighting with another buck and it all came off together?? I don't know what else to say. Crazy.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

That's crazy, I'd like to know how that happens.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Darkvador said:


> Maybe he got a skull fracture earlier in the season? I am dumbfounded.


That's what it looks like.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Send that in to North American whitetail. See what dr deer has to say


----------



## Kordy (Feb 23, 2011)

Crazy!!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Darkvador said:


> It just seemed odd to me that the top of his head fell off. I was wondering if he wasn't messing with another buck but that would be unusual this time of year. It's very strange. Maybe he got a skull fracture earlier in the season? I am dumbfounded.


LoL. I have 5 cameras on that place and he has been on all of them since they fell off. There wasn't anything that looks to me like his brain will be exposed. I think the way it grew it was caused by an injury at least prior to these horns growing. I guess time will tell if he lives through it


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

My gosh!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

That is weird and crazy..... I don't see how he will be able to survive though. For sure get some kind of infection, just don't know what part of the head/brain is exposed?? 

I hope you keep getting pics of him and keep us updated


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

180 p&y said:


> LoL. I have 5 cameras on that place and he has been on all of them since they fell off. There wasn't anything that looks to me like his brain will be exposed. I think the way it grew it was caused by an injury at least prior to these horns growing. I guess time will tell if he lives through it


I hope you can follow him until spring. This is as interesting as following a big sucker from one year to the next. Maybe more interesting because it's more unique.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

AintNoGriz said:


> That is weird and crazy..... I don't see how he will be able to survive though. For sure get some kind of infection, just don't know what part of the head/brain is exposed??
> 
> I hope you keep getting pics of him and keep us updated


Oh I will be watching him. He comes to that feeder every day. Sometimes multiple times a day.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Darkvador said:


> I hope you can follow him until spring. This is as interesting as following a big sucker from one year to the next. Maybe more interesting because it's more unique.


There's one of those too


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

I'de say he'll be fine. Looks like all porous pedicle bone to me. Deff send those pics to Grant Woods and see what he says. Very cool....big congrats


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

medicsnoke said:


> I'de say he'll be fine. Looks like all porous pedicle bone to me. Deff send those pics to Grant Woods and see what he says. Very cool....big congrats


How do I do that?


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

Someone needs to make him a little hat with a chin strap to help get him through an Iowa winter.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Darkvador said:


> Someone needs to make him a little hat with a chin strap to help get him through an Iowa winter.


So far we are having a fairly mild winter here in ks. I like it, my heating bills are cheaper and less stress on the deer


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Here's the other thread I mentioned earlier:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3301210

I just don't think it's possible that a significant portion of the actual brain ISN'T going to be exposed to the elements when that happens. 
There just isn't that much bone on the skull cap/plate to begin with, and it isn't going to peel off in layers. 

If it's coming off there-its ALL coming off, right down to the gray spaghetti!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

It almost looks like it did grow over the skull. I can't see how he can be running around with his brain hanging out for 3 days


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

N a s t y !


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

Ive seen trail pictures where a buck had fought in November and had blood running down the face from the pedicle. Once the deer shed and they were recovered the buck had a HUGE bone spur on that antler. 

Id be willing to bet he got his bell rung while fighting or by a car and the skull and antlers have healed that way. I bet hell be just fine and likely do the same thing next year. Over time i bet he will start to become more "normal" as the skull continues to heal. At least thats what Ive seen from similar sheds where theyre very deep and porous like that. Again, so unique and awesome to have the proof in hand and on camera!!


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

All I know is that if you took a saw and notched out a bucks head exactly as it is on the OP's trail cam pic, there'd be about a half a cup of *brains* hanging firmly onto the skull plate!


----------



## bam1x (Jan 4, 2016)

If he makes it his horn configuration could be interesting


----------



## drewh (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyone you send the pics to are going to tell you it is an extreme case of brain abscess.
I have antlers that have quite a bit of bone attached as well.. Although none as excessive as this.


----------



## the g1 (Jan 21, 2010)

I worked at a high fence outfitter and seen a 200+ buck shed like that. The deer lived about 10 days.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sfransky (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm not sure but I want to be in this thread to see what comes of this boy!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Went and loaded pics to pc, here's another one.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

holy smokes! poor guy.....hopefully he doesn't see his reflection and have a heart attack


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

That is by far the craziest thing I have ever seen. 


Sent from my cellular communication technology


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

That's pretty crazy. That last pic doesn't look good.


----------



## Guilk47 (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow, definitely one of those things you have to see to believe. Very cool!


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

KRONIIK said:


> ^
> I think this is the answer.
> 
> There was a similar thread here recently involving a single-antler shed (Iowa?) with a big chunk of skull attached, and the deer seen alive later.
> ...


That was my thread, single antler scoring 74 inches, dec. 11th I found it, he's still alive with the other side on.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Unreal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballistic 2013 (Mar 14, 2013)

That will hold water!


----------



## luckyhunter (Sep 8, 2007)

That deer will die...I would almost bet on it.

Do you have any pics of him at the feeders before he shed? I am curious how it looked when it was attached.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

That's wild.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

luckyhunter said:


> That deer will die...I would almost bet on it.
> 
> Do you have any pics of him at the feeders before he shed? I am curious how it looked when it was attached.


Like this


----------



## flathead (Feb 21, 2008)

Would be surprised if the deer makes it. There has to be brains exposed with a dent like that.


----------



## Oldillini (Dec 11, 2015)

All I can say is ... Ouch!!!


----------



## t-tomshooter (Feb 17, 2005)

Amaizing!!!!! please keep us up to date on this deer! taggggggeeeeeddd


----------



## lgreenslade3 (May 8, 2015)

How in the..?


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

It looks to me like it was only really attached at the pedicels


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

My initial thought was that he might have generated a thin, secondary skull plate, but after seeing the following pics and reading the related thread stating that the deer lived another 10 days, I'd say this guy is doomed. When he stops showing up, I hope you can find the carcass.


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

mark


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

Anyway you dice it thats crazy! I hope you get the opportunity to see what happens next year after something like that! I hope theres more to the story than just a found skull!!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

conquestador said:


> My initial thought was that he might have generated a thin, secondary skull plate, but after seeing the following pics and reading the related thread stating that the deer lived another 10 days, I'd say this guy is doomed. When he stops showing up, I hope you can find the carcass.


He wasn't a "resident" buck, no velvet pics, I'd have to look back but I think he never showed up until mid November so there's a good chance he will leave once things start greening up but if he lives I think I'll get pics for several more weeks anyway


----------



## ducsauce (Aug 11, 2007)

180 p&y said:


> Like this


Never seen anything like this! Looks like his right antler is closer to his eye than it should be in that pic. Wonder if it was genetic or an injury? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

We have had small bucks with one horn hanging off the side of their head on our cameras in the past, it's my opinion that they broke the horn off the skull, I think this particular buck likely had that type of injury in the past and this deal is the aftermath.


----------



## luckyhunter (Sep 8, 2007)

Super cool thread.


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

the g1 said:


> I worked at a high fence outfitter and seen a 200+ buck shed like that. The deer lived about 10 days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


This is pretty insightful. If this deer lives another week I think he'll be fine. These deer are extremely resilient and never cease to amaze me. I think he'll be fine simply because the number of sheds I've found with the same porous skull plate attached. Obvoisly never this big but I don't think this porous material is the same as the bone. Post the picture to Grant Woods growing deer facebook and you'll have an educated explination by the end of the day I bet.


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

180 p&y said:


> He wasn't a "resident" buck, no velvet pics, I'd have to look back but I think he never showed up until mid November so there's a good chance he will leave once things start greening up but if he lives I think I'll get pics for several more weeks anyway


I hope so. My eyes appear to be getting as bad as my ears. I just took a closer look at the pics. The one that I thought had exposed "grey matter" was actually the grass in the background. Maybe he'll make it.


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

Keep us updated with pics please. Interesting.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

medicsnoke said:


> This is pretty insightful. If this deer lives another week I think he'll be fine. These deer are extremely resilient and never cease to amaze me. I think he'll be fine simply because the number of sheds I've found with the same porous skull plate attached. Obvoisly never this big but I don't think this porous material is the same as the bone. Post the picture to Grant Woods growing deer facebook and you'll have an educated explination by the end of the day I bet.


Posted


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

180 p&y said:


> We have had small bucks with one horn hanging off the side of their head on our cameras in the past, it's my opinion that they broke the horn off the skull, I think this particular buck likely had that type of injury in the past and this deal is the aftermath.


Sounds like you always have a bully around. That's a good thing and bad. Good for your wall, bad for the little guys and their potential.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Cool. Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## skeet16 (Dec 9, 2010)

In for future info!


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

180 p&y said:


> Posted


Is there a link to your post?


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Wow.......I knew a few guys that I thought had a big hole in their head!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Buckblood said:


> Is there a link to your post?


https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208806529587702&id=1447205001&set=o.260242857400

Thats the post I made on grants fb page


----------



## Ram_n_arrows (Jun 17, 2015)

How old is the deer? Seems to have a big body.


----------



## Berdo (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't see how he can survive. Dura Mater might be intact so actual brain isn't exposed. But with bacteria and everything having direct contact to the soft tissue surrounding the brain....gonna be an infection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Ram_n_arrows said:


> How old is the deer? Seems to have a big body.


He is as big bodied as any deer on that place but I wouldn't care to guess how old he is. That would easily be a bigger argument/discussion than what's going on with his head lol


----------



## GatorBSK (May 18, 2009)

I shot this buck last year in Florida and he seems to have a very similar issue. I have no idea how he survived whatever happened to him, but he had been like that for at least 2 years from trail can pics I had. He was a very healthy 5.5 year old. His skull was very broken and deformed and his left antler grew more forward and off to the side from where it should have.


----------



## GatorBSK (May 18, 2009)




----------



## GatorBSK (May 18, 2009)




----------



## GatorBSK (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

180 p&y said:


> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208806529587702&id=1447205001&set=o.260242857400
> 
> Thats the post I made on grants fb page


Grant Woods answered as "Matt" ???

Whoever answered didn't say much..


----------



## parker18 (Nov 27, 2012)

180 p&y said:


> Like this


Just stating the obvious, but the deers left side is back behind his ears where as his right side is way forward.


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

Buckblood said:


> Grant Woods answered as "Matt" ???
> 
> Whoever answered didn't say much..


Matt is another biologist that works with doctor Woods.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## diesel197 (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow. I've never seen or heard of anything like this before. I hope he makes it and you can keep us all informed.


----------



## KTMMIKE (Nov 12, 2005)

wow, never seen that!


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

I looked at the fb post and my take is that he had an injury from at least last year prior to have the right side pedicle damaged. my guess is that this is not the first time that this deer has shed like this and that he will survive. was there any flesh between the antlers before he shed?


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

flathead said:


> Would be surprised if the deer makes it. There has to be brains exposed with a dent like that.


You have a helluva dent in your head, several actually, but I don't remember seeing exposed brains? I think it'll live.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> I looked at the fb post and my take is that he had an injury from at least last year prior to have the right side pedicle damaged. my guess is that this is not the first time that this deer has shed like this and that he will survive. was there any flesh between the antlers before he shed?


I'll post some other pics I had of him before he shed, I hadn't really saved very many pics of that particular buck because he was no big deal before this happened. His head looked odd but it's really hard to see just what's there


----------



## jhunter13 (Oct 16, 2009)

Willing to bet his skull plate is intact, just deformed - causing irregular antler growth. Just a normal day for him. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

If it was a brain abscess I would be willing to bet it will kill him, If not and the brain is secure and sheltered I bet he makes it. Keep us posted this is very interesting. thanks!!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

I check these cameras nearly every week. I will keep tabs on him as long as he show up in pics


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

This is pretty interesting stuff; I'm in for the updates to see what happens to him


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

All I can say is wow! In for the updates 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shed Magnet (Sep 2, 2014)

Absolutely a shed. That is very cool man. Find of a lifetime. Congrats


----------



## HOYT5MAN (Dec 10, 2003)

Very interesting. In to see how this turns out.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Crazy !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

That is crazy. Cool though! 

My inclination from seeing the on-the-hoof pic was this was a past pedicle injury (fighting, car, etc) and this would be the buck's 2nd time dropping and will survive. Hadn't I seen that pic, and was guessing strictly off the bone pic and post-shed pic, I would think the buck wouldn't survive long. Curious to see a follow-up!


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

that is crazy! I feel bad for him. I hope by some miracle he makes it.


----------



## jtkratzer (Dec 22, 2006)

For those who like to name bucks on camera, I propose Divot.


----------



## bigdogg2002 (Sep 25, 2009)

crazy!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

jtkratzer said:


> For those who like to name bucks on camera, I propose Divot.


Halfpipe.


----------



## ballistic 2013 (Mar 14, 2013)

Birdbath


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

NY911 said:


> Halfpipe.


Halfdome


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

Jet.com


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

I need to get out and try and find some sheds. I have used up all my harvested ones that I have not mounted. I have some more projects I need to make.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> View attachment 3609393
> I need to get out and try and find some sheds. I have used up all my harvested ones that I have not mounted. I have some more projects I need to make.


Thats effing awesome


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

These were 3 days before his stuff fell off


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

That's just plain crazy!


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

super cool stuff.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

In those last pics the coat/hide looks bumpy, very much like a botfly larvea/pupae infestation looks in cattle. So does the back of the head/ upper neck below the ears.
I wonder if that could be the reason for the antler situation? 
We have another thread going discussing their effect on velvet antlers, often burrowing out and leaving a pencil-sized hole in the main beam. 

Will it link it here shortly!


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

charman03 said:


> send that in to north american whitetail. See what dr deer has to say


this^^^^


----------



## P&YHUNTER (Sep 1, 2005)

NY911 said:


> Halfpipe.


Scoop!


----------



## brutus69 (Jun 13, 2009)

after those last pictures it looks to me as though that bone could have grown between the antlers and was shed with them.


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very interesting! I have to see how this turns out.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

brutus69 said:


> after those last pictures it looks to me as though that bone could have grown between the antlers and was shed with them.


This is what I'm thinking happened


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

mdnabors said:


> this^^^^


I posted it to Dr deer facebook page. There is a link somewhere in this thread.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry op didn't mean to high jack with pic. I posted. I should have read your post closer before posting it. And after coming back and reading all the posts , that is for sure crazy and hope you keep us all posted on how he does. Hope he hangs at your place for a long time. Glad its cold enough no flies are around or they may get in that dudes head and lay eggs.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> Sorry op didn't mean to high jack with pic. I posted. I should have read your post closer before posting it. And after coming back and reading all the posts , that is for sure crazy and hope you keep us all posted on how he does. Hope he hangs at your place for a long time. Glad its cold enough no flies are around or they may get in that dudes head and lay eggs.


No worries. Idk what will become of this buck but I'll be watching for him in pics as long as he keeps showing up. I will study him for any scars etc that may help identify him if he shows up next fall with a new set of horns. I suppose I will have to assume he has died if he stops showing up though


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

This is pretty wild. Looks like he almost had something happen the prior year to him to cause this. I almost wonder if he damaged his skull plate the year before and his anters grew into his skull some to cause more damage. Kinda like an ingrown toenail


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Here's the link I referred to in post#115:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3430650


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

KRONIIK said:


> Here's the link I referred to in post#115:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3430650


I always thought those holes were from blood veins that had not filled in completely when the horns hardened. I'm no deer dr though


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

I think it's just abnormal growth of the two antler pedicles that have them growing together they fused and were shed as one...I'd bet his skull is still intact. Wierd for sure but I doubt he shed his skull and his brain is exposed.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

JDUB007 said:


> I think it's just abnormal growth of the two antler pedicles that have them growing together they fused and were shed as one...I'd bet his skull is still intact. Wierd for sure but I doubt he shed his skull and his brain is exposed.


This is what I think too


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

180 p&y said:


> This is what I think too


cool find 180!


----------



## tacklebox80 (Feb 11, 2014)

Cranial abscess... he will live for awhile.. maybe even a couple more years but it will eventually kill him. I had a mature buck I followed for a few years. The abscess got worse with each year until finally killing him.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

tacklebox80 said:


> Cranial abscess... he will live for awhile.. maybe even a couple more years but it will eventually kill him. I had a mature buck I followed for a few years. The abscess got worse with each year until finally killing him.


 Did he have abnormal antler growth, or how did you know what was wrong with him?


----------



## MattyIce (Nov 8, 2014)

That is wild


----------



## EM12 (Oct 27, 2015)

Crazy cool, in to see what happens.


----------



## tacklebox80 (Feb 11, 2014)

KRONIIK said:


> Did he have abnormal antler growth, or how did you know what was wrong with him?


I had two years sheds on him. Watched him three years. He died at 4.5 years old. Never had abnormal antler growth. In fact he grew to be quite a stud. BUT the pedicles were enlarged and more and more bone/skull plate would shed each year. The same porous looking appearance as the OPs pic. I actually have pics moments after shedding with blood just pouring from the wound. After the first year when he shed crazy early for my area I contacted our biologist and showed him the antler. He immediately knew what was going on. I was lucky to monitor him over the next couple years and watch it progress. Unfortunately never getting an arrow in him.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

http://extension.missouri.edu/p/G9489

Scroll down to 'Bacterial diseases/brain abscesses'.
It says there that such may account for about ten percent of natural mortality among adult bucks, and that the meat should NOT be consumed by humans. (Presumably for systemic bacterial invasion.)


----------



## kowboy17 (Nov 24, 2013)

I bet he now sucks at math!


----------



## Ddoudna (Mar 25, 2013)

Very interesting, waiting to see what happens to him

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Hunter (Jul 6, 2013)

That is absolutely wild!


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Real question is would you use a tag to put that buck down or let nature take its course?


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

I'm not shooting that buck


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Right now it's antlerless. Don't need to use a buck tag. At least where I hunt


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Season has been closed since Dec 31 for bucks, doe season ended Jan 10th, he shed the 13th and I filled my only buck tag back on Oct 17th. I'm just watching for as long as he comes around


----------



## Dapperhunter (Oct 19, 2015)

Very cool thread! I'm pulling for this guy to survive! I want to see his rack next year.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

180 p&y said:


> Season has been closed since Dec 31 for bucks, doe season ended Jan 10th, he shed the 13th and I filled my only buck tag back on Oct 17th. I'm just watching for as long as he comes around


 Even if the season were open for you to tag him, I'd encourage you to let him walk as a "science experiment" to see what he develops into next year.
*If* he survives; and to me it looks like a crap shoot at this point.

Just be sure to keep us posted if you ever recover do his remains/skull or if you kill him next Fall for a closer examination and pics, would ya?


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Charman03 said:


> Send that in to North American whitetail. See what dr deer has to say


Be curious as to what happened and why that deer is alive?


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

Wth? 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Sent the pics to a buddy who is a vet and has PhD in wildlife disease. There is a bacteria that causes the brain abscess and also does something (lyses?) the skull, often along the skull sutures (joints), resulting in the skull cap coming off as this one has.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

^
It must also have rotted the scalp hide from the inside as well, because a sizable chunk of that sloughed off too by the looks of it, unless it's just hanging off to the other side.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

KRONIIK said:


> Even if the season were open for you to tag him, I'd encourage you to let him walk as a "science experiment" to see what he develops into next year.
> *If* he survives; and to me it looks like a crap shoot at this point.
> 
> Just be sure to keep us posted if you ever recover do his remains/skull or if you kill him next Fall for a closer examination and pics, would ya?


Yes I will update this when I have any new info. And I wouldn't shoot that buck


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

dustoffer said:


> Sent the pics to a buddy who is a vet and has PhD in wildlife disease. There is a bacteria that causes the brain abscess and also does something (lyses?) the skull, often along the skull sutures (joints), resulting in the skull cap coming off as this one has.


There is no knitting of bone (joint) in the piece that's attached to the horns which makes me think it was not actually part of his skull


----------



## ridgerunner1 (Dec 13, 2012)

wow first for me too..id say some kind of absest in his head..or mabye someone grazed his head with a bullet or something man i dont even kno thats best GUESS i can come up with


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Brain freeze? LOL


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Wow...I've never seen anything like that! You should send some pics in to a magazine or something. Wonder if the deer had an abscess somewhere in the skull bone leading to the deformity....


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Most recent pic, 10 days in


----------



## Transition Wild (Oct 15, 2015)

This is crazy! He is looking healthy. Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

Thats wicked


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Transition Wild said:


> This is crazy! He is looking healthy. Thanks for keeping us updated!


He comes to the feeder every day. I was kidding about the brain freeze pic. I'm certain his brain isn't showing, in fact to me it looks like I can see a groove in the piece of bone attached to the horns where the knitting in his skull would be like it grew over the top of his skull.


----------



## Victory357 (Oct 21, 2012)

whoa


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Awesome thread.


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Looks real healthy, cool.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

180 p&y said:


> He comes to the feeder every day. I was kidding about the brain freeze pic. I'm certain his brain isn't showing, in fact to me it looks like I can see a groove in the piece of bone attached to the horns where the knitting in his skull would be like it grew over the top of his skull.


 You're probably right, but the very first trail cam pic you posted of him looking back over his left shoulder makes me skeptical about that. 
That notch drops sooo low in relation to the eye...


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Time will tell if he lives, they all die at some point and not often do we have closure when a specific deer disappears. He has made it to the 10 day and "not very long" mark that many have speculated would be how long he had. Looking back the earliest pic that I saved of this buck was in early Dec, so at some point him disappearing could have not had anything to do with his condition. Maybe he'll make it til May and we can see him start next year's horns


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

Deer are some tough sob's


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Looks like he is fine.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

That is crazy!
Although it looks terminal to the deer.


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

Makes you wonder if he was hit by a car earlier and got a skull job and survived ... Idk. Crazy


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

180 p&y said:


> Time will tell if he lives, they all die at some point and not often do we have closure when a specific deer disappears. He has made it to the 10 day and "not very long" mark that many have speculated would be how long he had. Looking back the earliest pic that I saved of this buck was in early Dec, so at some point him disappearing could have not had anything to do with his condition. Maybe he'll make it til May and we can see him start next year's horns


Hope you can keep track of him. I would love to see what happens next year if he makes it.


----------



## Coryjack70 (Dec 31, 2015)

ive heard of this from fights with another buck. crazy looking.


----------



## napu (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow man! Glad you could share. 

Bear Archery Agenda6,Bear Archery Stag Hunter, Bear Archery Apprentice3,PSE Discovery2,Jennings Tri star xl


----------



## oregonsteelhead (Apr 22, 2015)

That is wild!


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

He said "next years horns". &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey 180, if he grows a frankenrack next year, will you shoot him with one of your Frankenbows?


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Darkvador said:


> Hey 180, if he grows a frankenrack next year, will you shoot him with one of your Frankenbows?


If he's over 160 he will be a target. And yes I hunt with a Frankenbow


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

180 p&y said:


> If he's over 160 he will be a target. And yes I hunt with a Frankenbow


I got a buck in my state with my one Frankenbow and an out of state buck with my other Frankenbow this year. Almost as rewarding as shooting one with a recurve. I appreciated your help in the Frankenbow forum when I was at wits end.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Darkvador said:


> I got a buck in my state with my one Frankenbow and an out of state buck with my other Frankenbow this year. Almost as rewarding as shooting one with a recurve. I appreciated your help in the Frankenbow forum when I was at wits end.


Nice! I built a rush pcx to hunt with this year and shot a new #4 buck for me.


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

180 p&y said:


> Nice! I built a rush pcx to hunt with this year and shot a new #4 buck for me.


Excellent. I saw a pic of that bow. It's sharp.


----------



## ramcat100 (Nov 16, 2015)

That is wild , but also neat as heck.


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

Wasting disease


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Tiggie_00 said:


> Wasting disease


 Really?
I've never seen that condition listed as a symptom of that disease, but that doesn't really mean anything.


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

Tiggie_00 said:


> Wasting disease


CSWD. Chronic Scalp Wasting Disease


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Darkvador said:


> CSWD. Chronic Scalp Wasting Disease



CSWD sounds more like the name of a railroad line.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

He's still going. Checked cameras today, I'll post the most recent pic after I get them uploaded


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Can't wait to see his antler growth this summer.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

In to see how this plays out. Great thread.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Most recent pic that's very clear


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Man I hope this fella keeps going. Thanks for keeping us updated


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

pinski79 said:


> Man I hope this fella keeps going. Thanks for keeping us updated


I figure one day he will stop showing up on my cameras. The doom sayers will say he's dead and he may well be but I don't think he will die from this deal. More than likely just go back where he came from


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

180 p&y said:


> I figure one day he will stop showing up on my cameras. The doom sayers will say he's dead and he may well be but I don't think he will die from this deal. More than likely just go back where he came from


I think he's gonna make it .


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Here's a couple shots from last week that I cropped.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Someone get that dude a stocking cap!


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

If there is no bone/skull protecting his brain, he can't survive in my opinion. I can't tell by the pics for sure but I don't think I see skull plate.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Bones816 said:


> If there is no bone/skull protecting his brain, he can't survive in my opinion. I can't tell by the pics for sure but I don't think I see skull plate.


That fell off Jan 13th, 17 days ago, I feel like if his brain were exposed he'd already be dead


----------



## bambam1 (Jul 22, 2007)

Man, that gives me a headache just looking at it... hope he makes it.


----------



## luckyhunter (Sep 8, 2007)

I swear that makes my head hurt too. Hope he makes it but wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## rdhuge (Mar 10, 2013)

Tagged...


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

180 p&y said:


> That fell off Jan 13th, 17 days ago, I feel like if his brain were exposed he'd already be dead


It sure seems he would be. You need to get a cam up high so we can look down on the top of his head!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Still going.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Dude looks heathy


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

hawkdriver55 said:


> Can't wait to see his antler growth this summer.


*if* he makes it, I doubt he grows anything. Looks like both Pedicles fell off with the rack.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> *if* he makes it, I doubt he grows anything. Looks like both Pericles fell off with the rack.


No they didn't. There's is classic porous deminerlization under the antler bases


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Very neat. Obviously there is skull plate or he'd be dead by now. I hope you'll be able to identify him next season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

That's just crazy!


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

180 p&y said:


> No they didn't. There's is classic porous deminerlization under the antler bases


My mistake, thanks for the correction and keeping us updated!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

In reality I'll probably never know if he dies later on. But right now he's looking to be in good shape and gaining weight


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Still going


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

Thats great! It would be nice if you could watch him grow all summer. Id think if hes made it this long, hes doing fine!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

SWIFFY said:


> Thats great! It would be nice if you could watch him grow all summer. Id think if hes made it this long, hes doing fine!


I will run cameras there through summer, I'm really excited for summer pics


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

Just some advice for ya. I'de document this really well, change all your trail cameras to highest qaulity pic resolution as possible and no matter how this ends......it's a story any whitetail magazine will pay for. JMO


----------



## hManSD (Sep 30, 2015)

180 p&y said:


> Went and loaded pics to pc, here's another one.


That's the craziest ***** I have ever seen.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

medicsnoke said:


> Just some advice for ya. I'de document this really well, change all your trail cameras to highest qaulity pic resolution as possible and no matter how this ends......it's a story any whitetail magazine will pay for. JMO


We have two new 12 mp cameras that will be put into service next time we go up. We are watching other bucks beside this crazy situation.


----------



## meanmachine (May 31, 2013)

Thats very impressive. Definitely want to follow along and see how/what this buck does this year.


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

180. Thanks for sharing your pictures. Many of us are in for any updates you care to share.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

rackmasterlgw said:


> 180. Thanks for sharing your pictures. Many of us are in for any updates you care to share.


He's looking good physically, i just post the most recent good pics each time i go pull cards. I'm basically just keeping a timeline for now things won't get interesting for another 8 to 10 weeks, hoping he's still around come July


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

That is pretty neat.


----------



## MDSTRUTNRUT (Sep 15, 2015)

Thats just crazy!


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow. Very cool thread. How have I missed this until now? Hoping he makes it!


----------



## xdmelarton (Aug 13, 2015)

This is very interesting. Made me read through all 9 pages. Thanks for continuing the updates. I will be following.


----------



## bowhunter19 (May 9, 2014)

That is neat but nasty at the same time.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

bowhunter19 said:


> That is neat but nasty at the same time.


LoL


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Really interesting for sure


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

I saw this when u first posted I still cant get over how crazy that is. I have found sheds with pieces of the scull attached but not the hole damb scull cap like that. I hope he keeps coming to the feeder so u can monitor this guy.


----------



## Rkoch44 (Jun 20, 2015)

I hope he stays around so you can see what or even if he grows a new set this spring if it was a fracture I doubt he will grow antlers again........ Keep us posted


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Rkoch44 said:


> I hope he stays around so you can see what or even if he grows a new set this spring if it was a fracture I doubt he will grow antlers again........ Keep us posted


Looking at the "shed" he still has pedicels on his head


----------



## Rkoch44 (Jun 20, 2015)

I agree 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

What an awesome thread!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

This week's update


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

He's still going strong. I hope he sticks around so we can watch his rack grow!


----------



## NewMexicoHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Crazy! He looks pretty healthy. I think he's gonna be a freak next year.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

NewMexicoHunter said:


> Crazy! He looks pretty healthy. I think he's gonna be a freak next year.


He's big bodied and appears to be an older deer to me 4+ we are calling him Frankenstein and if he's a freak I hope he's a big one


----------



## NewMexicoHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Hope he sticks around for ya. I'd love to see what he grows out of that hole.


----------



## dihardhunter (Jul 23, 2009)

I must have missed this the past while. I was glad to see it didn't take long for a few folks to pinpoint the most likely cause...brain abscess. The funny thing is that most people would have blamed bad genetics if the antler in hand hadn't been available for evidence, "looks like a cull buck to me!"

I've been in wildlife research for over 10 years now, and this is one of the first topics that I spent quite a bit of time researching while doing my master's through NC State but in the field at Dupont's Chesapeake Farms on Maryland's Eastern Shore. Generalizing it as brain abscess is a little ambiguous though, as a true brain abscess is almost always terminally fatal. This is more likely a case of the abscess instigating bacteria - Arcanobacterium pyogenes - conducting its bone-eroding (or weakening or pitting or whatever you want to call it) activity but stopping short of a full blown abscess. 

But here's the catch. 

From what I've seen of watching numerous wild caught ear-tagged deer as well as penned research animals from year-to-year-to-year, a non-fatal incidence of brain abscess that leads to bone erosion/weakening/pitting, often sacrifices the integrity of the animal's pedicle. A buck's pedicle, I like to think of it as a garden nose. Unimpeded and fully functioning, the garden hose pumps the blood, nitrogen, phosphorous, calcium, minerals, and nutrients like normal = normal antler growth. Damaged, the pedicle is like a garden hose with someone's thumb smashed over the end. The nutrients are still flowing, but they're going awry to a lesser or greater degree. Year after year, non-typical growth usually concentrates around the antler base, and each year, antler shedding re-aggravates the pedicle deformity, which in turn, perpetuates the antler abnormality. Occasionally, the injury doesn't just perpetuate, but aggravates itself further and further until we see something really out of the ordinary like we've got here.

These puzzle pieces led me to do a follow-up study about 5 years that focused on spike-on-one-side bucks. Without going into too much of the campfire theory surrounding these "culls", the goal of the study was to understand the primary reason behind SOOS bucks, several of which are pictured in posts above in this very thread. 

If you want to read more about some of our research, it has been published in various outlets - Quality Whitetails, North American Whitetail, and other places. Of more substance, are the peer-reviewed articles we've published on the matter. First on brain abscess - LINK. Second on spike-on-one-side bucks - LINK. Here's another study that built on the foundation we laid in Maryland - LINK.


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

What the hell happened to that deers head,,,,,, holy crap


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

And?


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

Glad you are keeping us up to date. I call him jet.com and I am pulling for him to stick around and to see what happens. I have a bad feeling that once things start to green up, he will disappear to his summer place.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

It's a dead link too


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Darkvador said:


> Glad you are keeping us up to date. I call him jet.com and I am pulling for him to stick around and to see what happens. I have a bad feeling that once things start to green up, he will disappear to his summer place.


I think you're probably right since he wasn't on our place last summer or even in October. He really likes that feed though, got my fingers crossed. It will be a little sad when I check the cameras and there are no pics of him


----------



## dihardhunter (Jul 23, 2009)

Hmmm...seems links are working for some folks...

Titles are as follows. Google them, should at least be able to find an abstract if not a full-text.

"Intracranial abscessation as a natural mortality factor for adult male white-tailed deer (Odocoileus virginianus) in Kent County, Maryland, USA"

"Trauma-induced malformed antler development in male white-tailed deer"

"Habitat, wildlife, and one health: Arcanobacterium pyogenes in Maryland and Upper Eastern Shore white-tailed deer populations"


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

So trama induced or the other things ?


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

You can appeal to his belly but older bucks are strange. They just do what they want to do. I have a 5yr old that visits my yard from time to time. I have known him since he was a button buck. He survives massive hunting pressure. My buddies say why don't you go after him, you have some good data? I can't, I have too much respect for him. There are other bucks to chase.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Oh I just meant I was hoping the grub would keep him around for pics. At least til June


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

I really hope it does. After seeing those first pics you posted, I would have been tempted to mix some antibiotics in with his feed. Those pics were shocking and I have been hunting for 35 years.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

dihardhunter said:


> I must have missed this the past while. I was glad to see it didn't take long for a few folks to pinpoint the most likely cause...brain abscess. The funny thing is that most people would have blamed bad genetics if the antler in hand hadn't been available for evidence, "looks like a cull buck to me!"
> 
> I've been in wildlife research for over 10 years now, and this is one of the first topics that I spent quite a bit of time researching while doing my master's through NC State but in the field at Dupont's Chesapeake Farms on Maryland's Eastern Shore. Generalizing it as brain abscess is a little ambiguous though, as a true brain abscess is almost always terminally fatal. This is more likely a case of the abscess instigating bacteria - Arcanobacterium pyogenes - conducting its bone-eroding (or weakening or pitting or whatever you want to call it) activity but stopping short of a full blown abscess.
> 
> ...


`Very interesting studies. 
I had no idea that such abscesses were that common in some populations, nor that highly-studied.

It was far too much info for me to digest though. I'll have to read more later...


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

180 p&y I can't believe I didn't find this thread until now. Read it all. Just amazing! I'm in for all of the follow ups. Sure hope he sticks around close.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

Following , like to see the future pics.


----------



## wilburz (Jul 9, 2011)

one of your pics looks like he is a imbread white tail/pronghorn antelope hybrid! those antlers look like a pronghorn to me.


----------



## Newolbie (Feb 22, 2016)

Just joined this site, and couldn't resist this thread. Fantastic job 180 p&y documenting this story. I hope he continues to visit your feeder so we can see what happens with him.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

43 days and counting.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

He seems to be in better flesh than previous pics. 

That ol' boy is probably gonna be around next fall.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

He is still in pics every day


----------



## ISU_Hunter (Apr 25, 2012)

I would think his noodle would be a little sore...


----------



## jtkratzer (Dec 22, 2006)

Shed the top of his skull weeks ago and there's a buck in the picture still carrying both sides.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

I hope he turns into something cool


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

jtkratzer said:


> Shed the top of his skull weeks ago and there's a buck in the picture still carrying both sides.


There are 8 bucks there still have both horns in this week's pics


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

pinski79 said:


> I hope he turns into something cool


he already did.....


glad to see this guy is still healthy!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

I'm still getting pics of Frankenstein daily. Most of the time they are just more pics but I did get a cpl cool ones when I checked cameras today. Who knows what the future holds for this guy but he's far from dead right now.


----------



## NewMexicoHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Still looking pretty healthy. Maybe he'll have a unicorn horn this year.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks completely fine! Can't wait to see what he grows, if anything...


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

This story of this deer simply amazes me. Us humans would have a hard time surviving a hole on our head like that with a doctor. Think about that.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow, this certainly is cool to follow. Thanks for the updates OP. Interested in seeing what the future holds for this buck.


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## johnsd16 (Nov 30, 2015)

Very cool story. It almost looks like his pedicles are gone. I wonder if he will grow anything at all. Summer will be interesting to see what comes up if anything. Keep us posted.


----------



## ETHIKILL (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I found, still find, this thread to be one of the most interesting in a long time.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

This is awesome


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

roosiebull said:


> he already did.....
> 
> 
> glad to see this guy is still healthy!


I meant a bigger racked freak of a deer


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Yes more horn would make it more fun.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

OMG! Massive headwound Harry!


----------



## pcnyruttn (Dec 10, 2014)

What a unique find.. may have been form a injury. really weird for a section of his skull attached..keep us posted if he lives and what if anything comes out next


----------



## Kaylish (Dec 22, 2015)

Very interesting. Thanks for the updates - keep em coming!


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Read all 11 pages! Very awesome. In it for the new bone pics!


----------



## Darton'em (May 15, 2014)

That's amazing!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Latest pic









Looking pretty cocky last Saturday after I checked cameras


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Cool and interesting.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Looks like is ready for spring. Can't wait to see what happens in the next several weeks as he starts growing.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

TheKingofKings said:


> Looks like is ready for spring. Can't wait to see what happens in the next several weeks as he starts growing.


Me too! I know it's going to be 6 to 8 weeks before much really happens. I do have a three yr old on that place that has some pretty good bulges on his pedicels already though


----------



## skippyturtle (Sep 21, 2012)

He is looking good and healthy!


Here is the one i spoke about on the first page.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

skippyturtle said:


> He is looking good and healthy!
> 
> 
> Here is the one i spoke about on the first page.


Thats cool! Do you know what became of that buck? I hope Frankenstein either grows a scrub rack or something really impressive. I won't shoot him unless he will gross 150+


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Amazing thread.


----------



## skippyturtle (Sep 21, 2012)

180 p&y said:


> Thats cool! Do you know what became of that buck? I hope Frankenstein either grows a scrub rack or something really impressive. I won't shoot him unless he will gross 150+


According to the owner he saw the buck the next year. The next year he grew 5 points where that single one is. They were all as long as that 1 and he had a normal left but the right had changed. He only saw the deer in summer and never while hunting. 

At the time he saw the buck it was on a property next to where some guys i know got permission for. It was also a mile or so from another property they hunt. They showed me pics from the other property of a buck that just showed up. He had 5 beams. They had pics all fall but never connected. The next year he again multiple beams right before season opened he moved over to the property next to where the shed rack was found. They was getting regular pics of him with in 300 yards of the property line where the rack was. I have no way to prove this deer was the same that shed the rack but all considered I believe it is possible. Unfortunately they lost that property for hunting and the guy that found the rack lost his permission for that property as well so.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

skippyturtle said:


> According to the owner he saw the buck the next year. The next year he grew 5 points where that single one is. They were all as long as that 1 and he had a normal left but the right had changed. He only saw the deer in summer and never while hunting.
> 
> At the time he saw the buck it was on a property next to where some guys i know got permission for. It was also a mile or so from another property they hunt. They showed me pics from the other property of a buck that just showed up. He had 5 beams. They had pics all fall but never connected. The next year he again multiple beams right before season opened he moved over to the property next to where the shed rack was found. They was getting regular pics of him with in 300 yards of the property line where the rack was. I have no way to prove this deer was the same that shed the rack but all considered I believe it is possible. Unfortunately they lost that property for hunting and the guy that found the rack lost his permission for that property as well so.


Do you have any pics of the five beam buck?


----------



## skippyturtle (Sep 21, 2012)

My friend lost his when his computer messed up. The guy that found the rack doesnt use trail cams so he never had pics at all. So without pics i cant even ask the guy with the rack if it was the one he watched.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Bummer


----------



## skippyturtle (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes it is. I will keep watching yours. Interested in seeing what he becomes.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Me too


----------



## finelyshedded (May 14, 2010)

skippyturtle said:


> According to the owner he saw the buck the next year. The next year he grew 5 points where that single one is. They were all as long as that 1 and he had a normal left but the right had changed. He only saw the deer in summer and never while hunting.
> 
> At the time he saw the buck it was on a property next to where some guys i know got permission for. It was also a mile or so from another property they hunt. They showed me pics from the other property of a buck that just showed up. He had 5 beams. They had pics all fall but never connected. The next year he again multiple beams right before season opened he moved over to the property next to where the shed rack was found. They was getting regular pics of him with in 300 yards of the property line where the rack was. I have no way to prove this deer was the same that shed the rack but all considered I believe it is possible. Unfortunately they lost that property for hunting and the guy that found the rack lost his permission for that property as well so.



That's incredible! Also sad they had to quit chasing after him! The mass is very impressive as well!

OP, great thread BTW!!! Very well documented timeline! I hope this buck continues to stay healthy and grows into something very special! Good luck and continue to great work!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

He's still a daily visitor.


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

180 p&y said:


> He's still a daily visitor.


It's pretty crazy that he hasn't even started growing anything yet. Shocks me. I guess he does have to fill in a pretty good hole before growing! Haha


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

Think he may be a 3.5 year old this coming year?


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

I still have one buck with both sides and two with one horn. The ones with the most growth right now are only a slight bump. In a cpl pics he looks like he has a slight bulge starting but I might be imagining it. A few more weeks will tell the tale


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

He is easily the biggest body size buck on the place. But since I don't have any history with this buck prior to last November I hate to speculate on his age


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Starting to shed his winter coat as well. Another month we should start seeing some bulges on his head.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

I have three feeders on this place and Frankenstein was visiting them all daily. This past week he stayed pretty close to the feeder that the does use most but did visit each of the other feeders a couple times. I think I can see nubs forming on both sides.


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

Definitely looks like he's putting something on his head. Can't wait to see.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

briancopeholmes said:


> Definitely looks like he's putting something on his head. Can't wait to see.


Yeah I'm hoping it gets better than that.


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

180 p&y said:


> Yeah I'm hoping it gets better than that.


I hear you!  i'm excited to see what one of ours is gonna turn out to be. He broke his pedicle while fighting. We didn't realize it until he shed and he dropped a pretty good bit of his pedicle with it!


----------



## idahojtg (Jan 2, 2016)

Whitetails are amazing creatures, that grow some pretty awesome racks.


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

Holy carp! I'd never believed it without the pic. Just crazy!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

BOWCHIEF said:


> Holy carp! I'd never believed it without the pic. Just crazy!


Well I hate to say "I knew. . . ." But the first check when he was still alive 3 days later I woulda bet $20 he'd live although I wouldn't have been as confident I'd still be getting pics since he hadn't been a resident buck on our place prior to November. We have had other "normal" bucks this winter that aren't on our place now and I feel like they just had other places to be


----------



## WesleyK (Mar 14, 2016)

That is wild.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Newest pic. I got some cool video of him over a stock tank but I can't figure out how to post it here.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Maybe this will work 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2ZpL2sGF9UUNWVDZXpjTjZyUUE/view


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Man I will be really surprised if some publishing company doesn't offer to buy the pics / video and the story behind this buck. Hope he grows into a real freak this fall.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

hawkdriver55 said:


> Man I will be really surprised if some publishing company doesn't offer to buy the pics / video and the story behind this buck. Hope he grows into a real freak this fall.


Me too! (Grows into a freak part) I think he has three horns started and maybe four. A few more weeks should tell


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

180 p&y said:


> Me too! (Grows into a freak part) I think he has three horns started and maybe four. A few more weeks should tell


Yeah he looks like he's gonna be pretty awesome


----------



## kowboy17 (Nov 24, 2013)

Glad for him! I still think it's funny how all those that said, "he'll be dead in a week, month, etc". That's one tough S.O.B. I wouldn't shoot him if I had the chance. Somehow, this buck has earned the "pass", forever.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

kowboy17 said:


> Glad for him! I still think it's funny how all those that said, "he'll be dead in a week, month, etc". That's one tough S.O.B. I wouldn't shoot him if I had the chance. Somehow, this buck has earned the "pass", forever.


If he puts another 158" on he will be in trouble if he walks by me. 160's are too far between for me to walk and an outfitter leases across the fence from us


----------



## Elkhunter27 (Mar 28, 2016)

Kind of feel bad for the deer but a cool rack


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

This week's pic


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

With the rain we got late last week and shooting a two day 3D I didn't make it up to check cameras until today which worked out good because I got some nice pics of him yesterday at a mineral site. Sorry for the screen shot.


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow! Awesome pic


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

absolutely amazing! I just read all 13 pages. Cant believe its alive. I thought for sure some bad had happened and his brain skull was rotting. When his brain didn't freeze I nthe first few weeks I was utterly amazed.

Maybe it's me but in that last picture is he growing a third bump in the middle?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Very cool!!! Thanks for keeping us up to date. Can't wait to see what he becomes


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

nice pic


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

i would talk to a bioligist and see what they have to say , I have never seen anything like that . How could that deer not end up with and infection?


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

SilentElk said:


> absolutely amazing! I just read all 13 pages. Cant believe its alive. I thought for sure some bad had happened and his brain skull was rotting. When his brain didn't freeze I nthe first few weeks I was utterly amazed.
> 
> Maybe it's me but in that last picture is he growing a third bump in the middle?


It sure looks like he's got a unicorn point starting to me.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow, wild. Thanks for keeping us updated OP. Interested to see what kind of bone he puts on!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Very neat. It will be interesting to see the rack he grows this year. Thanks for posting regular updates on this.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

They are losing winter coats right now, the night time pics from the ir cams make them look pretty wooly


----------



## Maine-Hunter (Jul 6, 2013)

He seems to be doing well. I can't get over that shed!


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

Very cool! Thanks for updating! Tough to tell if he has 2 separate antlers this year or if it will all grow in one piece again??? There is definitely something funky off the back!


----------



## ME3DARCHER (Feb 16, 2015)

That's an odd shed


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

No pics of Frankenstein since May 1st, buck activity was way down on all the cameras this week


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

crazy


----------



## finelyshedded (May 14, 2010)

Looks to me like it's going to be an ongoing trait or disorder for him. His rack will just grow and get larger with age but will continue to be one big hunk of calcium at the base that will grow and shed together till he's no longer breathing.


----------



## Ajgorce (Jul 6, 2015)

shed hunting is an awesome time


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

For the guys following this story I haven't had a pic of Frankenstein since May 1st. But every week for the past month fewer bucks have been showing up in pics at the protein feeders, we are have a lot of rain and I'm sure they are out taking advantage of all the new growth.


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for the update.Been wondering if you have seen him.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

They should be moving onto their summer ranges.


----------



## Stick&String96 (May 2, 2013)

Wow thats crazy. That deer shed his skull cap. Maybe it was fractured prior to shedding and the whole thing just went? I don't know. Crazy.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

One of the best stories on here. Hopefully he returns soon.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Appreciate the update even if it's not pictures of the buck. I was thinking about this guy just yesterday. Once a week I think him and wonder if there is any updates.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Hope to see some growth photos. Great story so far

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## QSA01 (Apr 28, 2016)

Unbelievable! I agree that second pic gives me the willies!


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just found this thread and that is just freaking incredible. Whitetail deer are amazing animals. I wouldn't have thought that deer would have lived long. I'm in for more on this story.


----------



## Bowtech>mathews (May 4, 2013)

Any new pics ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Bowtech>mathews said:


> Any new pics ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^X2!!!!! Very interested and watching this buck grow antlers this summer.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Sorry for the lengthy absence but I still haven't had any new pics of Frankenstein. You can be assured that they will be posted if I do. There are several regular bucks the frequent this property that I haven't seen any sign of over the same time period. We'll just have to wait I guess


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Friendly bump!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks. Still no pics of Frankenstein since May 1st. When he shows back up they will be here asap


----------



## N.IL.HUNTER (Aug 2, 2016)

Very unique.


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

Subscribed.


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

every time that I see this thread at the top, I get excited for new pictures...sorry to all that are hoping the same because I posted.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Any encounters with this buck?


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

No pics yet but I won't give up on him, I always get quite a few deer roll into my place after our rifle season


----------



## t-tomshooter (Feb 17, 2005)

yikes where did he go??????


----------



## jtkratzer (Dec 22, 2006)

t-tomshooter said:


> yikes where did he go??????


I'm mildly vexed right now that this thread was bumped without signs of life.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Op did this buck come around this year?


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Don't seem like he returned. :sad:


----------



## jajennings (Feb 21, 2015)

that deer was just crazy lookin


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

It's a shame we don't know what became of this buck, but what a ride it was. I can't believe he was growing another rack. I bet that it was pretty knarly.


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Hope we get an update soon. Very interesting story.


----------



## cwa1104sab (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow, I just read all 15 pages. Incredible story and pics. I just want to thank the OP. The way he kept answering everyone's questions and responding. Good stuff


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

I followed from the beginning, great thread. Thanks for sharing OP


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Sorry I haven't replied sooner but just got notified you all were commenting. I never saw or had pics of Frankenstein after may 1st 2016. If he ever shows up again I'll be sure to post on here. Thanks for following along 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

I need a better close up pic but this buck sure has the same physique as Frankenstein. Deploying more cameras in random places this weekend to try to catch him traveling. 









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

hope it's him


----------



## ETHIKILL (Feb 11, 2010)

Awesome. I loved this thread when it first posted. So cool.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

He is going to be a freak this year!


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Oooooh *****ttt fingers crossed


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hope it is him. I enjoyed watching this thread as things developed.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Alright! Fingers crossed its him.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Those of you that followed this thread know I run protein feeders year round on that property. The pic I posted from early May was the best of a cpl pics of that buck just walking by. I save a bunch of pics of Frankenstein last spring and if I can get this buck in close with some decent pics I feel like I'll be able to make a positive ID. Thanks for following along with my little obsession 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

So cool I'd have to just let him walk every year just to document his lifetime of skull plate shedding.


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

Here's a similar one. Seen this on Facebook and immediately thought of this deer. Haha

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2206625776029817&id=1024547027571037


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Mike.Rotch said:


> Here's a similar one. Seen this on Facebook and immediately thought of this deer. Haha
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2206625776029817&id=1024547027571037


Link not working right now. I'll try again later 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Mike.Rotch said:


> Here's a similar one. Seen this on Facebook and immediately thought of this deer. Haha
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2206625776029817&id=1024547027571037


Ditto


----------



## Horridus (Sep 6, 2017)

Another example of how amazingly tough they are, seeing the first pics I would here bet money he died. Thanks for sharing


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

This has been one of the most interesting threads I've ever seen; I wish we knew the deer's ultimate fate. 
Here's hoping he made it and shows up again.


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

Mike.Rotch said:


> Here's a similar one. Seen this on Facebook and immediately thought of this deer. Haha
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2206625776029817&id=1024547027571037


definitely looks like a similar thing probably happened...


----------



## Cody2306 (Apr 26, 2016)

Jack Nasty said:


> That is the craziest ***** I've ever seen!


Why do they shed there antlers. And do they typically shed the whole antlers and grow them back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigFish7 (Oct 19, 2017)

Um, I didn't read all 15 pages, just skimmed for pictures, but I think this buck has definitely earned the name "Mr.Garrison". You know, a buck who started off as a man, then became a woman, then converted back to being a man??? South Park fans weigh in? Lol. Cool thread.


----------

